# Buying a bully pup - bloodline question



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Going to pick up a bully puppy today - very excited!!! Seller says both parents are ukc registered 7164876092. What can you tell me about the bloodlines?

Here is the little girl I'm getting










And this is her daddy


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What are the names of the parents?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

indy said:


> Going to pick up a bully puppy today - very excited!!! Seller says both parents are ukc registered 7164876092. What can you tell me about the bloodlines?
> 
> Here is the little girl I'm getting
> 
> ...


What's the bloodline and the dad looks great


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Dad looks to have some skin issues going on, anyone else think it looks weird?

Also we can't tell you anything about bloodlines without the Sire and Dam's name. Although it seems as if you are already getting the puppy so why worry about bloodline now?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Dad looks to have some skin issues going on, anyone else think it looks weird?
> 
> Also we can't tell you anything about bloodlines without the Sire and Dam's name. Although it seems as if you are already getting the puppy so why worry about bloodline now?


You know I didn't notice until you pointed it out. It does appear he's having allergies or something. His poor leg has a bright pink raw spot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dad looks to have skin issues to me too or maybe just kennel sores? but his eyes look to be missing hair around them too. His shoulder looks off to me too , but could just be how he is standing int he pic. Cute pup. To help with bloodline info can you post the parents names? reg # doesn't help to much as we can't look up UKC using that alone. If you can get the names off the papers that would help. And is the pup coming with papers ? or they just saying the parents are papered???


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww super cute pup. I'd think allergies too with the thinning fur around the eyes and the spot on the leg. I'd ask to see the yard, parents and all the pups before bringing this little guy home. I'd really be worried about him coming home sick and bringing something nasty into your yard.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like he is licking the joints which can be a sign of pain.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Parents names are Rocuby and Tangabanga21. Would really appreciate it if someone could look them up for me.

Found them but I honestly don't know anything about bully bloodlines 

Dad
http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=75170

Mom

http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=73213


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

BullyGal said:


> Dad looks to have some skin issues going on, anyone else think it looks weird?


First thing I noticed. Lot's of hair loss/thinning. Looks more like Demo then allergies...... either way, bad news. Says he's blue brindle, so maybe some of it is brindling and a bad pic? No titles (PR is not a title) How hard is it to get a title on your breeding stock? Not hard, so why would you not even bother?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

indy said:


> Parents names are Rocuby and Tangabanga21. Would really appreciate it if someone could look them up for me.
> 
> Found them but I honestly don't know anything about bully bloodlines
> 
> ...


i dont know much about bully lines... but what i saw looked like some razors edge...


----------



## lsvaldes (Feb 21, 2013)

indy said:


> Parents names are Rocuby and Tangabanga21. Would really appreciate it if someone could look them up for me.
> 
> Found them but I honestly don't know anything about bully bloodlines
> 
> ...


From what I see, Dad is predominantly Razors Edge. Mom also seems to be mostly, if not all, Razors Edge too. There is some line breeding but not as much as my dog.
I went back about 9 generations and just skimmed through. I wouldve taken me hours to read and analyze everything. I already did that to mine and I am worn out.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He just looks like a blue brindle dog with maybe a hot spot on his lower leg, or he is licking that area. He does not looks like he has any hair loss to me, I zoomed in with my iPad. Anyway, cute pup....is she coming with her papers? I hope so!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's not skin issues he is just blue brindle. He looks to have one licking spot, but that happens.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Yea the pup will be Razor Edge that nllodline was started by Dave Wilson one few big names in the bully world and breed.The sir looks really good not go lie hell thought it was go be one of those hog looking bullies but hell nice built and also cute pup good luck with her.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> It's not skin issues he is just blue brindle. He looks to have one licking spot, but that happens.


Agree.. No idea why people have to jump the gun on these topics..


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I've just never seen one with so much blue brindling... or is it fawn brindling. I forget if a Blue Brindle dog is Blue with Fawn, or Fawn with Blue... either way I haven't seen one like this. But now that I see his ped lists him as Blue Brindle it makes sense. My bad.


----------

